
Anatomy of an Elasticsearch Cluster: Part I - ronaknnathani
http://insightdataengineering.com/blog/elasticsearch-crud/
======
sciurus
The elasticsearch documentation in this area is actually not bad, e.g.

[https://www.elastic.co/guide/en/elasticsearch/guide/2.x/dist...](https://www.elastic.co/guide/en/elasticsearch/guide/2.x/distributed-
cluster.html)

[https://www.elastic.co/guide/en/elasticsearch/guide/2.x/dist...](https://www.elastic.co/guide/en/elasticsearch/guide/2.x/distributed-
search.html)

[https://www.elastic.co/guide/en/elasticsearch/guide/2.x/insi...](https://www.elastic.co/guide/en/elasticsearch/guide/2.x/inside-
a-shard.html)

~~~
whenwillitstop
It's actually kind of terrible. It leaves out a ton of the caveats and
detailed information. Once you start using elastic search heavily, the docs
are almost useless.

~~~
true_religion
What kind of caveats? I run a cluster in production and have little trouble
with it.

------
bogomipz
Does anyone have any insight on insightdataengineering.com? Is this just a
"hacker school" job placement agency? They say its free but nothing is free.
I've become very skeptical about these. 7 weeks is barely enough time to
really understand the nuances of any distributed datastore let alone a number
of them in a pipeline.

~~~
ddrum001
I'm from Insight - our program is kept free for our Fellows because the
companies that we partner with pay for the Fellowship. Rather than classes, we
believe that the best way for advanced engineers to learn the detailed nuances
of these tools is to use them, so the concept is to learn them by building a
data platform. You're right that it's really difficult to understand
distributed systems in a few weeks, but our Fellows already have several years
of programming, so they have been able to pick up a general understanding
quite quickly.

~~~
bogomipz
The site is somewhat lacking in any kind of syllabus or any details of how
past fellows(not really sure what that means, in context of a hacker school,
although I am familiar with the term in the context of IBM or Sun from days
past)

What are some past projects that attendees built?

~~~
ddrum001
We don't have a fixed syllabus since we don't operate like a school per se.
Instead, the Fellows choose a project and have to make engineering tradeoffs
about which tools to use. With that said, most of the past participants
focused on distributed systems like Hadoop, Spark, Flink, Kafka, and NoSQL
DBs. You can check out past projects on the blog
([http://insightdataengineering.com/blog/](http://insightdataengineering.com/blog/))
and the past Fellows are here
([http://www.insightdataengineering.com/fellows.html](http://www.insightdataengineering.com/fellows.html))

------
hobs
I like this post, but it took me an extra 20 seconds to realize the DO NOT
EQUAL signs were being used to equate things.

Analogy to relational database terms Elasticsearch Index <> Database Types <>
Tables Properties <> Schema

~~~
ronaknnathani
Ah! Good catch. I shall update that.

